# Think they're included?



## starl (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.btinternet.com/~crillboy/property_morephotos.cfm.htm

check out the 3rd picture


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 7, 2004)

Perhaps not - but their offspring might be!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 7, 2004)

ROFLMAO!  That's too funny!

...look to the grassy knoll...  LOL!


----------



## NateO (Sep 8, 2004)

If I were buying, I'd demand so, those cushions on the couch look comfy!


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

I think they might have saw me watching!


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 8, 2004)

Wonder how much longer it'll be up there? They've got to notice the insane amounts of hits they're getting eventually. Or someone will email them and ruin the fun.


----------



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

Kristy - I think that's a COPY of the original page....
or an incredibly elaborate hoax..
I vote for copy, tho


----------



## NateO (Sep 8, 2004)

It also happens to be one of the slowest sites I have ever attempted to load!


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah. I actually didn't pay that much attention to the address. 

Nebbermind


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like the original might be http://www.lorettasells.com, however I can't get it to load.


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

Nope...got it here.  This is from the actual Prudential California Realty site.  Check out photo #4.

http://proxy.prucalifornia.com/AtlasIDXSearch/detail.asp?MLS=40033129&MLSSysID=12#


----------



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

true, but here's more info on them:
http://www.caohwy.com/h/h0211332.htm

I wonder if they took down their page because of all the hits... 

hm - according to the wayback machine, their last update was in february


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

You know...if I was selling my house for $1.1 million, I would be highly pissed if that picture was put on the web.


----------



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

hmm - a new listing agent.. but they left the picture..


----------



## goldcat (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't believe the pic is still on the site after all this time.


----------

